# P-cola beach pier 04/14



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Lots o' pomps put on the pier, eating everything we threw at em. We were there from noon-5. Saw no cobes but did manage a few Spanish. Water conditions not so bueno but then there was a storm a brewin. All in all a good day.

Even met a fellow 302'er. Funny we both thought we were the last of the Mohicans.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

302'er?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> 302'er?


Mitchel 302 I would guess and I'll bet James is the fellow he met


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> 302'er?


Now that's a shame when a pier rat or any other fisherman don't know what a 302 is.....More fish than could feed china have been caught on the Mitchell 302 and here on the gulf coast killed a many cobia and king mackerel and was considered to be the best there was or a penn 706 greenie.....For fishing with mono the 302 will hold its own and with a manual very fish killing capable....over 25lb line and you will get shaft 
warpage .............


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a mitchell 302 that I use for king, but when you said 302'er I didn't know if you meant something else. I agree that they are great reels and can get them for decent prices too. He might have met Marty. He has alot of mitchells. He gave me the advice to bent the manual pickup frame to get even spooling on one of my previous mitchells


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Wasn't Marty I met. I fished with Marty in the early 90's as well. I watched as a Tarpon destroyed (bent double) the manual on Marty's 302 one day way back when. Tarpon spooled him and a couple of us helped him splice a second spool onto his rod just to get the fish to the pier. The guy I met was a bigger guy with gray hair I think.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Still have several 302s, and Shakespeare 2091s. Got my very first 302 Sep 27 1967 and a 2 piece Berkley rod. Caught my first king one year and one day later, 30 lbs.

They really were not very high quality reels but they dominated the Gulf Coast market from they're first year to way, way after their last. The body was cheap pot metal, the main drive gear aluminum and the finish was prone to corrosion after several uses.
The 402, high speed version, was even less durable wearing the gears out in no time.

Still, 302s were the favorite for many years out selling all other brands combined 10 to 1. If I ever go fishing again it's what I'll grab.

Rick


----------

